# Adult Immunizations



## dlstoner (Oct 10, 2012)

What are the correct CPT immunization administration codes for Adult TDaP?


----------



## rryder1963 (Oct 10, 2012)

*Immunization CPT Codes*

For Tdap-Adult 
90471 if no other immunization is given on the same day...


----------



## genesymorales (Mar 18, 2020)

if an adult is given more then 3 vaccines how would you code this?


----------



## rthomas@impcna.com (Apr 1, 2020)

Example:
90715
90471
90636
90732
90472 x 2 units


----------



## genesymorales (May 22, 2020)

rthomas@impcna.com said:


> Example:
> 90715
> 90471
> 90636
> ...



How about for a peds patient?


----------



## rthomas@impcna.com (Jun 9, 2020)

It is the same for a peds patient unless your provider is doing counseling on the vaccines prior to administration.  If the provider is doing the counseling then you can bill vaccines by components using 90460 & 90461.  The first component of each vaccine gets billed under the 90460 then the additional components get billed under 90461. 
Example:
90651 (gardasil 9, 1 component)
90715 (tdap, 3 component)
90732 (pneumonia 23, 1 component)
90460 x 3
90461 x 2


----------

